# How early do you need to book a doula?



## Celesse

I'm wanting a doula for my possible HBAC defiante VBAC. I'm due 25th December. OH is supportive of me getting a doula and last labour he wasn't very useful which I'm sure increased the length of the labour. 

How early do I need to start looking? And will it be harder to find one as I have a Christmas due date? And will they charge more if I deliver on Christmas day?


----------



## lozzy21

I think the earlier you start looking the better, it gives you more time to find some one you click with instead of leaving it to the last minute and finding them all booked up and being stuck with some one who isent right for you.


----------



## Mervs Mum

You can look as soon as you like. As lossy said it's most important that you find 'the one' so I'd say start now. I've had women book me who were 6 weeks gone and others come after they're due!! There should be no extra charge at Christmas either.

Good luck on your search for a Doula!! X


----------



## Samantha675

I plan to start looking after 12 weeks.


----------



## ambreen359

I would suggest start looking straight away as u wont commit to annything immediatly
it gives u time to think of questions beforehand and to make an appoinment and think about if there right for you 
we booked our independant midwife 8wks preg but intervied her at 5wks
Best ones will be booked up pretty fast
Good luck


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I hired mine at 12wks and it was THE BEST move we made. It depends on the experience and personality. As said in prior posts, the earlier the better so you can find someone who has the experience and the personality that will work WITH you.

I had preterm labor my last pregnancy two days after I called the Doulas office. My experience with the hospital and medical staff was horrific and yet again, as high risk, I do not have options but to go to the SAME hospital and the same perinatologists office because there are no others locally to take me being high risk. 

I want as natural as possible. I refused drugs during my last labor and hope to refuse drugs this time as well. The Doula has been a blessing and she's helping me to cope with the loss of our son while also the joy of our new baby. She has come up with a plan to deal with the medical staff, keep me out of the room I was last in, and keep the medical staff from intervening when I don't want them to "unless life or death for me or the baby".

I feel "safe" knowing there is someone to advocate for OUR wants and needs and it's the best investment we've made thus far.

Enjoy looking for Doulas. I bet you'll wreap the benefits. Had I waited any longer, my doula wouldn't have been able to take me. She's the most qualified and only takes a handful of patients because she travels the U.S. training other Doulas. I'm blessed to have her with me and am looking forward to my new experience with as natural an approach as I can get in a hospital atmosphere.


----------



## indigo_fairy

I'm going for a HBAC, and contacted my doula when we was TTC lol just so I had time to get to know her and put my mind at ease I guess, from the awful experience of labour/birth I had previously. I'd have definately started looking as soon as I got those 2 little lines, as you don't have to book straight away :) it just gives you a good idea of their availability, personality and whether you will get on with them. 

I've also found her priceless when it has come to the extra support of having a HBAC, if I was relying on my consultant or MW I'd personally be a confused emotional mess, just because of all the unneeded negativity. 

Good luck :)


----------



## LaLaBelle

I booked mine around 12 weeks- I probably would have shopped around more and waited a bit longer, but I'm due July 22nd, and discovered that many doulas in my area take the summer off, or spend the summer somewhere else, so there was a shortage of doulas and midwives. So I decided to book early to avoid missing out!


If it hadn't been summer, I would have waited until around four months or so, probably.


----------

